# God of war 3



## tko4u (Oct 27, 2008)

So it is coming, are any of you gow fans? If so, what do you think, will it be a success? I for one cant wait, they could make a hundred gow games and I would probably play them all. I like what they have done with the storyline so far, they put a unique twist on greek mythology.

www.godofwar.com


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still waiting on Diablo 3! :uhyeah:


----------



## tko4u (Oct 27, 2008)

not a gow fan caver?


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 27, 2008)

This game is the reason why I bought a PS3.  I will have to play Gears Of War 2  until this games comes out.
I love all of the God Of War games.  
I wish I would have finished GOW2 and right now I am stuck on GOW:Chains of Olympus for PSP.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 27, 2008)

tko4u said:


> not a gow fan caver?


 Umm... nope... sorry... never even played Warcraft if you can believe it.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 28, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Umm... nope... sorry... never even played Warcraft if you can believe it.



Your missing a great game with GOW.  I am a fan of greek mythology so this game just does it for me.  Too bad this will be the last game in the series.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 28, 2008)

And I just found out that Brett Ratner will direct the God of War movie.

Ughhhhhh!!! 

Mr Rush Hour & X3: The Last Stand director will make a great mess of this.  And I had such high hopes......


----------



## tko4u (Oct 28, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Umm... nope... sorry... never even played Warcraft if you can believe it.


 

I have never played warcraft either. Never really intended to either. But gow is the best game i have ever played, hands down.


HBK, wait man, chains of olympus is pretty cool, wait until the open field scene, but you HAVE to finish 2, the ending is so cool.


----------

